

Technology to solve drunken driving crisis - abhishm
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/new-technology-could-put-an-end-to-drunk-driving-federal-officials-say/2015/06/04/1cd31176-0a5b-11e5-9e39-0db921c47b93_story.html

======
VT_Drew
I something that has dropped by more than half in the past 35 years really a
"crisis"? I think through education and awareness the US has done really well
at hitting home the point that drinking and driving is stupid. I don't think
this type of technology is the way to go. Everyone person responds to alcohol
differently and having a set BAC number is just stupid. Some people can drive
fine at .08 while some people can't. The .08 limit is defined by who exactly?
Some arbitrary bureaucrat that just decides the limit? No thanks. Why don't we
train officers to make a judgement if a person is too impaired to drive
instead of having arbitrary BAC limits. A person in Germany can legally drive
with a BAC of .4

~~~
arielweisberg
Discretion is a bad thing. It's arbitrary and leads to abuse and uneven
enforcement.

The perfect standard would allow both motorists and law enforcement to know
where the line is. For motorists preferably before they have committed a
crime.

BAC sucks. Driving while tired is just as dangerous. Objective measurements of
reaction time and judgement are problematic because some drivers will fail
just because.

------
jack-r-abbit
I can't imagine the air sensors working very well. Can it pin point which
person is the source of what ever it sniffed? What happens when the driver is
the DD to her four drunk friends? I would think the four drunks would set
those sensors off pretty quick. Does the car know who is drunk?

------
steanne
touch-based sensors are going to have a lot of problems with hand sanitizer.

